# Interspinous ligament injection  T6-7, T7-8, T8-9



## MTrujillo (Mar 1, 2017)

I am searching for the CPT code for the above injection.  20550 is for a single ligament but I am looking at 3 levels of injections.  Its possible I am in the wrong area altogether.  Can anyone provide a nudge?? Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 5, 2017)

I think 20550 would be accurate for a ligament injection, Can you confirm those are separate ligaments that are not continuous connected in some way and does the documentation support that.


----------

